# Did any of you eat these salmon patties?



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Nay for me


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 2, 2021)

*My mom would make a salmon loaf...like a meat loaf, but with salmon. Back when it was fish on Fridays.  I tolerated it, and I guess it was OK, but I would not have it now*


----------



## Della (Dec 2, 2021)

Yay.  My mother would make them once in a while when my father was working late -- he hated all fish.
I didn't mind them.  My favorite meal was tuna noodle casserole and I can barely eat that at all now.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 2, 2021)

Yep, a plenty


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Mom made these for us, not often but we all enjoyed them.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

I wouldn't eat it from the can.

Had them made from leftover grilled salmon fillets. Very nice.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2021)

I disliked these...and the way they smelled. My dad loved them so they were made often.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 2, 2021)

No. I don't like fish. But my husband loves salmon patties, so I've made an awful lot of them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I wouldn't eat it from the can.
> 
> Had them made from leftover grilled salmon fillets. Very nice.


Well, when one is poverty stricken as my widowed mother was, we ate what she could afford.

Addendum:  Or what food she was given.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2021)

I remember reaching for the  PB&J when an empty salmon can appeared in the trash.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, when one is poverty stricken as my widowed mother was, we ate what she could afford.


Guess I shouldn't have answered your question then.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes, my mother cooked salmon patties and so do I...never knew it was for the poverty stricken..lol


----------



## jerry old (Dec 2, 2021)

yep


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 197123


Yes, I have and they were very good!  I'm going to make a point of making them one of these days!  Thanks Pam!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2021)

I have had them,   and made them over the years.  Thought they were good also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 197123


No.  We have salmon fillets once a week, and have Honey Smoked Salmon and lox frequently, but never ate anything like that.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2021)

Every Friday at school (elementary).  Salmon patties and creamed corn.  It never varied.  To this day, I would rather not eat salmon patties or creamed corn.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 2, 2021)

My mom did, and I hated them.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes, I get the small can for myself. Drain and doctor them up, fry in butter just like mom did. Low carb and a good source of vitamin D.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 2, 2021)

I only eat fresh caught or frozen fish.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

I did not know salmon patties can come in a can!
I make my own and just love them - canned salmon mixed with egg and lots of herbs and fried, yum! a cucumber salad and that's a nice lunch dish!


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> I did not know salmon patties can come in a can!
> I make my own and just love them - canned salmon mixed with egg and lots of herbs and fried, yum! a cucumber salad and that's a nice lunch dish!


Shero, the can does not contain ready made patties. One mixes it up like you described.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

oldpeculier said:


> Shero, the can does not contain ready made patties. One mixes it up like you described.


Oh, thank you!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> Yes, my mother cooked salmon patties and so do I...never knew it was for the poverty stricken..lol


Mom couldn't afford 'fresh' salmon fillets.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 2, 2021)

I've never had a salmon pattie.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> Yes, my mother cooked salmon patties and so do I...never knew it was for the poverty stricken..lol


They were handed out with a bag of groceries for those in need of food.   Can't think of the name.  So many years ago.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> I did not know salmon patties can come in a can!
> I make my own and just love them - canned salmon mixed with egg and lots of herbs and fried, yum! a cucumber salad and that's a nice lunch dish!


I'm picturing the patties in a can, @Shero.   Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm picturing the patties in a can, @Shero.   Thanks for the laugh.



Lol I was wondering how they fitted them in Pam - guess today is my stupid day


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Wow, this is going to the post of the day.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> Lol I was wondering how they fitted them in Pam - guess today is my stupid day


You are not stupid, dear friend.  You made me LOL really loud though.... as I visualized those patties in a can.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> You are not stupid, dear friend.  You made me LOL really loud though.... as I visualized those patties in a can.


Good on you Pam


----------



## Tommy (Dec 3, 2021)

We have them three or four times a year.  My wife will only use good canned Pacific red (sockeye) salmon, preferably from Alaska.  I like them with just a little bit of Italian salad dressing on them.  They're a terrific source of omega-3 fatty acids.

I don't think of them as an inexpensive meal, but then I haven't been grocery shopping in quite a while.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2021)

This thread reminded me of canned salmon chowder.

It was an emergency shelf meal made with canned salmon, evaporated milk, canned corn, potato, onion, S&P, etc...

That wasn’t bad after coming in from a cold day of sledding.


----------



## Della (Dec 3, 2021)

oldpeculier said:


> Yes, I get the small can for myself.


Me, too.  I drain it and dump the whole thing on top of a big salad, cover it in Ranch and call it a healthy lunch!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 3, 2021)

Yep, only use the sockeye skinless, boneless version and really jazz it up good with panko bread crumbs, herbs and spices, though.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2021)

No on canned salmon being made into patties - as a child or an adult.  

I was very fortunate that my parents always had sufficient money to buy high quality food including a lot of fresh fish and shellfish.

My mother rarely fried anything - as a consequence I've almost never made fried food.  Same with my daughter.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 3, 2021)

@Shero, I used to get ham patties in a can. Hormel made them not too bad with swiss cheese.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 3, 2021)

I do not like canned salmon much but it can be surprising what one may eat when hungry. Ever eat Opossum?


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 3, 2021)

*Yes, used canned salmon many times.  In sandwiches and as creamed
salmon on toast.  Haven't had it for years, would prefer fresh salmon.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I do not like canned salmon much but it can be surprising what one may eat when hungry. Ever eat Opossum?


Nope.  Hope to never be that hungry.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Shero said:


> Lol I was wondering how they fitted them in Pam - guess today is my stupid day



If you made yours the way you do, Shero, and then, had a nicely designed cutter to fit them into cans, _I would definitely buy them!  _


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 3, 2021)

I've eaten them but prefer the canned tuna ones made the same way.  It was a quick supper during my childhood and since I started cooking those suppers at 13 out of necessity, I made them a lot.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 3, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I do not like canned salmon much but it can be surprising what one may eat when hungry. Ever eat Opossum?



Nope but am sure ancestors did.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 3, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Ever eat Opossum?


Once, that was enough!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

I used to eat them. I'm sure my mother and I both made them and they were good. I used to prefer canned salmon to fresh. Still would except the last few cans I had were way too salty.  My husband started buying salmon burgers from Costco so it seemed there was no need to go to the trouble of making salmon patties anymore. I'm not crazy about the salmon burgers either.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2021)

yes,my wife made them all the time.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2021)

If the hubby would eat these, I'd make them myself.  I think they are delish.  


INGREDIENTS

1 
(14.75-oz.) can salmon, drained
2 
scallions, thinly sliced
1 tbsp. 
Chopped fresh dill
1/2 c. 
panko breadcrumbs
1/4 c. 
Mayonnaise
1 tbsp. 
freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 tbsp. 
Dijon mustard
1 
large egg, beaten
kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
2 tbsp. 
extra-virgin olive oil, plus more as needed

DIRECTIONS


To a large bowl, add first 8 ingredients. Season with salt and pepper and mix until well incorporated.
Form into 5, evenly-sized patties. In a large skillet over medium heat, heat oil. Cook patties in batches until golden and crispy, 3-4 minutes per side. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 3, 2021)

I never grew to like most fish, I was a picky eater as a child.  I got to like* 'FRESH' *halibut/cod or tuna packed in water. Never could get betond the smell, every summer our neighbor went to Alaska to work in the 50's&60's brought back cases of canned salmon. I would have a pb&j instead. Mother did bake good bread.


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 3, 2021)

I buy the wild alaska pink salmon from Costco..

https://www.amazon.com/Kirkland-Sig...1609131160571068&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev

While the patties are good, I also like it just drained with mayo and crackers.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 3, 2021)

My Mom fixed them every Friday.  I don't know what all she put in them but they were good.    Now no way will I eat one.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm not crazy about the salmon burgers either.


I bought those once.  Big mistake - they were dry as sawdust.  The dogs seemed to like them though.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 4, 2021)

No...Not a fan of Salmon,  let alone can Salmon


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 4, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> No...Not a fan of Salmon,  let alone can Salmon


Canned


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 4, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 197123


YAY!!!  My mom use to fix them and they were sooo good.


----------



## Jules (Dec 4, 2021)

Lately canned salmon hasn’t seemed great and it sure should for the price.  

May make a salmon burger just to see if they’re like I recall.  Just desperate to make something different for dinner.  

Does anyone else use Old Bay in their seafood?  I don’t taste what’s special about it.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I wouldn't eat it from the can.
> 
> Had them made from leftover grilled salmon fillets. Very nice.


Yup

I've caught too many salmon to ever think of it in a can.


----------

